# MZH "Gas Assisted"



## musicninja17 (May 30, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Gas_Assisted_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit-29803

Okay new addition to popbuying...
My first reaction.... WTF is going on ....

are those interchangeable weights? :fp

if not... ... ???


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2010)

Pestvic's Review.


----------



## iSpinz (May 30, 2010)

I think they are caps. Weird white stickers too.


----------



## Rorix (May 30, 2010)

Have a look at this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17565


----------



## ambo_o7 (May 30, 2010)

hmmm, why are they adding new items to the store when people still cant order??


----------



## James Ludlow (May 30, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> hmmm, why are they adding new items to the store when people still cant order??



You can pay by card I think



PopBuyingJack said:


> What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> If we offer this kind of payment, what do you think ?
> Thanks.


----------



## DT546 (May 30, 2010)

why would interchangable weights be a bad thing, they would either have a good or no effect, and inovation is usualy a good thing


----------



## toker5 (May 30, 2010)

You can also get the cube from cube4you.com (obviously):

http://cube4you.com/cube4you-gasassisted-3x3x3-cube-with-cubesmith-sticker-diykit-p-166.html


----------



## drewsopchak (May 30, 2010)

the idea gas asisted is dumb because that refers to the mold. (gas assisted injection molding)


----------



## dillonbladez (May 30, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> the idea gas asisted is dumb because that refers to the mold. (gas assisted injection molding)



why is it dumb? It's the first cube to have fully sealed pieces with NO openings.

I think..


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 30, 2010)

the circle things are plugs to fill the holes that was created during the molding process.


----------



## ambo_o7 (May 30, 2010)

I dont see any option to pay by card :S


----------



## no1337cube (May 31, 2010)

Paypal isn't working for popbuying ATM you got to wait cause their in the process of fixing it.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 31, 2010)

It's a cool innovation, if only it turned better.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 1, 2010)

The guy reviewing that cube is a global idiot. He claims the cube can cut cornes at a 45 ° angle even though it's clearnly *NOT* 45 degrees.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 1, 2010)

Akuma said:


> The guy reviewing that cube is a global idiot. He claims the cube can cut cornes at a 45 ° angle even though it's clearnly *NOT* 45 degrees.



Whats a global idiot?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Akuma said:


> The guy reviewing that cube is a global idiot. He claims the cube can cut cornes at a 45 ° angle even though it's clearnly *NOT* 45 degrees.



Yeah yeah, blah blah blah, he's not measuring angles right, he's off by one ° and you come in and say "GLOBAL IDIOT". Seriously, he just trying to say that it cuts corners GOOD.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> he's off by one °


One? [post=314893]Over eight[/post]. Not just accidentally showing less, but consciously calling the "line-to-line" position 45 degrees. But we talked about it and he wants to just call it line-to-line now.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> he just trying to say that it cuts corners GOOD.


There kinda is a better way to do that: _"It cuts corners GOOD."_


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 6, 2010)

Wouldn't it be, "It cuts corners well."?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Wouldn't it be, "It cuts corners well."?



Well, I sometimes see that it cuts corners great.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Wouldn't it be, "It cuts corners well."?



I thought so, too, but he's American and I'm only German. Plus I quoted him so at least it wouldn't be my mistake . And of course the point was that if one *does* make a precise statement, it should be correct or at least close. Otherwise an imprecise but correct statement is better.


----------

